
Your worst reply-all mistake was never this bad - doener
http://qz.com/816561/a-barrons-editor-inadvertently-revealed-layoff-plans-with-a-reply-all-email-to-the-staff-of-the-wall-street-journal-nws/
======
panic
Clickbait title. The mistake (made by Wall Street Journal editor Gerard Baker)
was mentioning unannounced layoffs in a reply-all email.

